# Motobecane Le Champion Top Tube Lengths



## south40db (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi-
I'm new here so I'm still figuring this out. I have been very interested in a Le Champ ti, but the top tube length has me worried. I have read several posts that say it does run long, but when I read the specs and see the diagram it seems way long to me. A 48cm bike is listed with a 535mm top tube and a 51 cm bike with a 540 top tube. The TT on the bike I have now is about 525mm and I have a 90 mm stem. I just went through a fitting. If the numbers given are correct I would have to have a shorter stem and I don't really want to do that.
So, my question is this. If any of you have a 48 or 51, can you please measure the top tube from the center of the intersection with the head tube horizontally to where it would hit the center of your seat post? I'd really appreciate this! If you don't have a metric tape you can give me the measurement in inches and I'll convert it.
I'm going to try to attach a photo where the red line indicates what I am asking.
Thanks,
Dennis


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## south40db (Dec 6, 2010)

Nobody?


----------



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

I have the 56 -- and it too long. I had to change both the stem and the bar reach to get this to fit. I was very disappointed. 

Now, I have it locked down and it's great. I also have a Kestrel Evoke. Yesterday I made a post saying that the Evoke was better in every way. Then I went for a ride on the Le Champ and I noticed how silky smooth it was. So, the evoke is a better fitting, more stable bike but the le champ is REALLY smooth.

Same wheels and tires btw.


----------



## south40db (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks.
BD emailed me and said that the specs on the site are correct, so I guess I'm not getting a ti. I really wanted this bike. I don't understand why they made the top tubes so long. I think a 48 with a 535 tt sounds like something made for a chimpanzee. I was going to get a 51, but 540 is too long.


----------



## Christoph (Jul 10, 2009)

Lots of bikes are made that have a compact or semi-compact geo. Fitting them isn't that hard. The simple way--via the internet--it to not worry about the length of the seattube. Just look for one with the proper top tube length and go for it. Seat tube length isn't that important when you can raise or lower your seat to the proper height anyway. The top tube doesn't change though--any adjustment there needs to be done via moving the seat back or forward and/or getting a longer or shorter stem. 

NOW, AS FOR YOU SPECIFICALLY...

You said you run a 525mm top tube and a 90mm stem...

The 48 Motobecane Ti has a top tube of 535mm, right? And, more likely than not, it comes with a 100mm stem.

So, it should be the perfect fit. If you want the Ti bike, get it. If you like the way your current bike fits, get the 48 Motobecane and you'll be fine.


----------



## south40db (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks Christoph, that's the kind of info I was looking for if I couldn't get actual measurements from somebody. But, with a 535 I'd need an 80mm stem to get where I am now with my 525 (actually it's closer to 520) and a 90mm stem.
The distance from the front tip of the seat to the center of the handlebars for me should be about 479 mm. I want to get there without the saddle being pushed all the way forward. I also wanted the 51 because of the higher head tube. As much as I like this bike, I don't think it will work for ma and I think I'm going to wind up with a Specialized Roubaix Comp Triple. I really don't want carbon fiber, but I'll learn to live with it.


----------



## south40db (Dec 6, 2010)

Is there anybody here who has a Le Champ ti, preferably in a 48 or 51 that lives in the SF Bay Area? I'm in Sausalito and I'd love to see one in the flesh!
Thanks


----------



## Gary in WI (Oct 14, 2009)

*Dimension for a 51*

I have a 51 with the stock stem and handlebar. Saddle is a Brooks B17N (with rail room to adjust fore & aft) setup level with the handlebar. Length from the tip of the saddle to centerline of handlebar is 476mm.

I'm short and I debated between a 48 and 51as there were comments of this board that the bike "ran big". I'm glad I went with the 51. I now have about 3500 miles on the bike and I'd buy in again in a heartbeat.


----------



## south40db (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks Gary. That is super helpful information! I just measured my Vitus and got about 476 tip of saddle to center of bars. My saddle is about 1.5 cm higher than the bars with stem flipped up. I'm a little under 5' '7". I just saw the photo of your bike. Is it still just like that? It looks like the saddle is pushed way forward. I'm going to look at a Serotta Fierte ti frame today which may work out as well, but I'm still very interested in the Moto. I
I'm old too, lol 63, but in pretty good shape for an old fart.
Thanks again!


----------



## Gary in WI (Oct 14, 2009)

*Le Champ Ti 51*

The photos were taken when the bike was new. The saddle has been replaced with a new Brooks. With the current saddle setup with the 476mm dimension, the saddle still can be moved about 1/2" forward or 1/4" aft, so its definitely not pushed forward.

Also, I did try switching the stock 100mm stem with a 110mm stem, but after a 500 mile cross-state tour last summer, I started getting some ulner nerve/finger numbness, so I went back to the stock stem, added an overwrap of bar tape.

Another change I made was to swap the 50t chainwheel with a 46t. This lets me stay in the big chainwheel the vast majority of the time and use the 34t more as a bailout. Hardcore riders don't approve, but I like this setup.

I'm still experimenting a bit as I'm planning to ride this bike on a 3600 mile cross country supported tour next summer if "the pieces" come together.


----------



## south40db (Dec 6, 2010)

If the cross country tour takes you to San Francisco let me know. I'd like to see the bike! LOL

Saw the Serotta Fierte ti yesterday (frame only). Very nice bike, but even the seller thinks it is a little big for me so I don't think I'll bid.It's still on EBAY for a few days.


----------

